# Giving up underwear...



## BeneBaby (Jun 23, 2007)

I think I am officially giving up underwear. I am soooooo sick of thongs and the inevitable cameltoe. I am tired of the pantylines caused by boyshorts and panties. I had a breakdown today because I felt like I was tugging and pulling on my panties all day. Finally I took em' off. Ahhhhh...the relief. Now I just have to be sure I don't pull a Britney when I get out of my car. I must say I feel liberated.

Any other ladies or gents going without panties??


----------



## daer0n (Jun 23, 2007)

Yup, ME!

i gave up on them just because of the same reason you did, but, i gave up on them 4 years ago, i couldnt stand thongs, sticking up my bum -ugh

and the pantyline and mostly guys staring at my ass because of that, i felt liberated too, i still do, and for some reason when i wear underwear on my days, i feel fat too lol weird hey 

I got my husband infected with the no underwear syndrome too, haha, now he goes comando all the time


----------



## Saje (Jun 23, 2007)

I've tried it but no matter how careful you are... you'll always pull a britney... even if its not on camera, someone will inevitably see your freedom.

I prefer having something sexy as a teaser when I take my clothes off anyway. I feel sexy too. Knowing that I can get unwrapped like that.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jun 23, 2007)

wow power to those who do this!!!!!

Me however i like the fee line undies, they are more expensive and they feel like silk!!! i love them i have them in all colors lol, i get mine from target, roughly about 15 bucks a pair.


----------



## bCreative (Jun 23, 2007)

No way. I don't feel comfortable without mine. I don't see how people (women) can go out with now underwear on.


----------



## Karren (Jun 23, 2007)

Never!!! I'd rather die first!!! lol

Karren


----------



## semantje (Jun 23, 2007)

i tried but felt too naked


----------



## ivette (Jun 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *GlamChick85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No way. I don't feel comfortable without mine. I don't see how people (women) can go out with now underwear on.


----------



## Bexy (Jun 23, 2007)

I like panties too much, I like to sleep topless but I have to have on panties.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 23, 2007)

I do it all the time, not always, but i'm about 50/50. I like wearing panties and I like going without.


----------



## littletingoddes (Jun 23, 2007)

There's just times of the month a girl needs to wear underwear, IMO


----------



## Nox (Jun 23, 2007)

For myself, I would worry about "spotting"...sometimes I don't always know my "time" is here until I get the pink wipe-away or the little spot(s). I definitely need my panties for that.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 23, 2007)

I dont wear panties either... and yes its just as clean as u wear undies just wash yer clothes

Oh forgot to add I wear granny underwear wehn i am having my period


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 23, 2007)

i've tried it b4 and didnt mind it, just dont forget to wear them for period time lmao


----------



## MindySue (Jun 23, 2007)

even when you wear a skirt/dress? id be afraid of not just my period but those "discharges" have i said too much? maybe..


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 23, 2007)

haha, i've gone out the house without panties on while wearing something thats not jean.

but im too obsessed with cute panties and thongs to just stop wearing them!

plus i like to match my bra with'em.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 23, 2007)

Mindy, i wear underwear when its that time of the month, and yeah i wear underwear if i get to wear a dress which is one time every 5 years lmao


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 23, 2007)

I did that once, when I wore a pair of jeans and it was really itchy. I just kept scratching myself down there.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 23, 2007)

Yikes that never happen to me what material is the jeans ,Wool??

Originally Posted by *jacquelyna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I did that once, when I wore a pair of jeans and it was really itchy. I just kept scratching myself down there.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yikes that never happen to me what material is the jeans ,Wool?? Probably... But I was like 10 years old when I tried it, so I don't really remember hehe.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 23, 2007)

i duno i feel so sexy in my guys undies from american apparel, haha, too bad i cant wear them with everything cause theyre too high waisted.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 23, 2007)

I ALWAYS wear underwear.

I tried going without while wearing a pair of jeans once. It was SOOO uncomfortable! I lasted about two minutes and went back into my room to put on a pair of underwear! lol.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 23, 2007)

i tried it but i felt weird like my but crack would hang out if i sat down

even though it does with undies any way

and idk i just felt less confident with out it


----------



## kakoy (Jun 23, 2007)

have fun with that.

I can never do it....it just seem werid.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 24, 2007)

i enjoy going without for sleeping, or if im lounging around the house, but for some reason i think a nice pair of lacy french knickers is too sexy to resist wearing!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 24, 2007)

only time I've ever done it was when I was wearing this pair that were all lacy (gstring) and it felt like it was cutting my damn skin. It was SOOO painful so i took it off.

But i felt naked and stuff. I love my undies. I can see the attraction of not wearing them though


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 25, 2007)

Urghhh!!! Panties is a MUST for me!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 25, 2007)

I would only do it if the dress/skirt I'm wearing really makes it impossible to wear any type of underwear. Other than that, I really like having something on.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 25, 2007)

I dunno, to me it seems - unhealthy. Im afraid Ill be more exposed to bacterias and such...

Ive done it a few times and its just an odd feeling.

For bed time - then ye... but going out... meh.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 25, 2007)

I do it sometimes and it's pretty comfortable to me.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 25, 2007)

So I've been on the program and I am freaking loving it. Sure I wear my boyshorts during my period or with tough jeans, but all the other times I feel fine. The reason I decided to do this was because I simply can't find anything that is seamless and comfortable. And seriously there is nothing worse than feeling uncomfortable in your panties. I was always adjusting and tugging.

As for it being unhygienic....I am certainly not going around and resting my vagina on random benches and things...hahaha. Oh and of course I will wear my sexy naughty panties when I feel like it. I just like the other option now.


----------



## KaseyB (Jun 25, 2007)

I haven't worn underwear since well about 6 years now. I'm always commando and I LOVE IT!!!! No Annoying underwear riding up my crotch or butt and it just feels free flow..... If that makes any sense?.....


----------



## Karren (Jun 25, 2007)

I think Victoria Secret stock dropped last week because of this thread!! lol

Love Karren


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha, i've gone out the house without panties on while wearing something thats not jean.but im too obsessed with cute panties and thongs to just stop wearing them!

plus i like to match my bra with'em.

u know what i never knew why ppl had to match or find nice underwear becoz no ones gonna see them ayways .. i didnt know it until i m older and start getting bfs haha!
i cant go without undies i feel too naked i feel like someones gonna catch aglimpse of it and i would lose sth to him becoz of that.


----------



## lilbit (Jun 26, 2007)

I am a "freedom flyer"





There are still times I wear them, but for the most part... I like to fly with no panties


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 26, 2007)

hehe, i never go without panties, I have some skimpy, nude colored thongs for tight pants and I never have to worry about panty lines. I like underwear too much to give up on them. and They had the whole article about going without underwear recently in Glamour or Allure


----------



## magosienne (Jun 26, 2007)

i've given up thongs. but i definitely have to wear panties, unless i'm sleeping, i can sleep naked.


----------



## BloodMittens (Jun 26, 2007)

Whoo. Yeah that's all I need, to be sweating somewhere like at work or at a concert or shopping and BOOM! Infection!


----------



## Barbette (Jun 26, 2007)

Sometimes...





With summery dresses I definitely need a pair of cute panties, but in the winter I barely wear panties, because I wear stockings (pantyhose) that cover me upto the waist... and the rare occassion where I wear pants (I have the cutest black skinnyjeans I bought in Paris) I prefer no panties as well, because of the pantylines, and it's such a slim-fit, it doesn't really matter - plus, it feels sexy.

In some dresses panties are just a bother, it can really ruin a dress, so then I don't have any on.

I am also not a fan of bra's, so I often go without them too, unless I am wearing some cute cleavage bearing top, that needs some push up action


----------



## babyangel (Jun 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I ALWAYS wear underwear.
I tried going without while wearing a pair of jeans once. It was SOOO uncomfortable! I lasted about two minutes and went back into my room to put on a pair of underwear! lol.

Ditto. I am more comfortable with it.

*Babyangel *


----------

